# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  دانلود سوالات کارشناسي ارشد مهندسي کامپيوتر-فراگير پيام نور!

## Reyhane7

سلام دوستان
بنده سوالات کارشناسي ارشد مهندسي کامپيوتر-فراگير پيام نور! سال 88 را از سايت http://www.sanjesh3.com دريافت کردم! البته با پرداخت هزينه(2000 تومان!)

*ولي آن را به صورت رايگان در اينجا براي دانلود شما قرار ميدهم!!!*
به اميد کمک به افراد نيازمندي مثل خودم  

*لينک دانلود* 

از شما هم تقاضا دارم اگر نمونه سوالات سالهاي پيش را داريد و يا سايتي ميشناسيد که آنرا ارائه داده است در اينجا قرار دهيد! 
ممنون
توفيق رفيق راهتون

----------


## IKHATAMI

لطفا در صورت امکان کلید این سوالات را هم قرار دهید 
بازهم از شما تشکر می کنم امیدوارم این عمل شما برای بقیه سرلوحه قرار بگیرد و اطلاعات در دسترس خود را به صورت مجانی در اختیار بقیه قرار دهند.
ضمنا در صورت امکان شرایط شرکت در کنکور کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر پیام نور و زمان آن و هزینه آن را نیز بفرمایید. و آیا هنوز هم این کنکور برگزار می گردد یا نه
ممنون

----------


## Reyhane7

*سوالات کارشناسي ارشد مهندسي کامپيوتر-فراگير پيام نور!*
*سالهاي 87 و 86 هم در 2 لينک زير تقديم شما:*
 :قلب:  :چشمک:

----------


## قله بلند

> لطفا در صورت امکان کلید این سوالات را هم قرار دهید 
> بازهم از شما تشکر می کنم امیدوارم این عمل شما برای بقیه سرلوحه قرار بگیرد و اطلاعات در دسترس خود را به صورت مجانی در اختیار بقیه قرار دهند.
> ضمنا در صورت امکان شرایط شرکت در کنکور کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر پیام نور و زمان آن و هزینه آن را نیز بفرمایید. و آیا هنوز هم این کنکور برگزار می گردد یا نه
> ممنون


سلام. لطفاً یه نگاهی به این لینک بیاندازید. https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=196070. دفترچه کارشناسی الان روی سایت www.pnu.ac.ir هست ولی ارشد رو ندیدم. در ضمن ثبت نام ارشد و کاردانی به کارشناسی هم تا پنج شنبه این هفته تمدید شد.
 الان دیدم که دفترچه ارشد هم در آدرس http://www.sanjesh3.comموجود است.

----------


## abdolkhalil

> *سوالات کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر-فراگیر پیام نور!*
> *سالهای 87 و 86 هم در 2 لینک زیر تقدیم شما:*


 خيلي ممنون.الگويي بشه برا بقيه.اگه كسي جوابها رو داره لطفا در اختيار قرار بده

----------


## aminzayer

برای دانلود سوالات سال های 85 و 86 و 87 و 88 کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر کامپیوتر و کلی مطالب مفید و رایگان مرتبط می توانید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید و پس از عضویت براحتی همه  رو دانلود کنید

*لینک سایت دانلود سوالات و تست های کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر کامپیوتر سال های 85 ، 86 ، 87 ، 88

لینک مستقیم دانلود ها
*

----------


## Reyhane7

:گیج:  :کف کرده!: 

*پاسخ تستهاي درس الگوريتم پيشرفته فراگير ارشد (سالهاي 86-87-88) تقديم شما:*
 :تشویق:  :قلب:

----------


## aminzayer

*لینک دانلود سوالات کنکور  کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر سال 89*

*کلید اولیه  آزمون کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر کامپیوتر سال 89**



تشکر یادت نره*

----------


## ali_za

با سلام به همه عزیزان باید متذکر بشم که امتحانات  دانشگاه پیام نور دروس تخصصصی و اصلی به صورت تستی و تشریحی برگزار میشه (سولات به صورت سراسری طرح میشه) و عملا استاد هیچ کاره است دروس عمومی هم به صورت تمام تستی و سراسری طرح می گردد و هر امتحان پایان ترم این دانشگاه خود به منزله یک کنکور است چون باید کل سر فصلهای تعیین شده از سوی دانشگاه توسط دانشجو امتحان داده شود چه استاد برسد درس دهد و چه نرسد حال خودتان قضاوت کنید که درس خواندن در این دانشگاه چه قدر سخت و دشوار است. 
با تشکر

----------


## fahime_emami

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من در دانشگاه پیام نور تهران مرکز در حال تحصیل می باشم، خوشبختانه کارشناسی ارشد پیام نور با کارشناسی پیام نور متفاوت است و چون فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر را پیام نور تهران مرکز و ری دارند و استاد های آنها هم اکثر مشترک است ادامه تحصیل در این مقطع در پیام نور مشکل نمی باشد، سوالات امتحانات ما تشریحی بود و خود استاد هم صحیح می کرد 6 نمره هم نمره تحقیق است. برای قبولی در آزمون ورودی می توانید از کتابهایی که تالیف شده کمک بگیرید حتی نیاز نیست منابع را کامل بخونید برای مثال درس الگوریتم درس سنگینی است و سوالاتی که برای آزمون طرح می شود خیلی سطحی است برای مطالعه پایگاه می توانید از کتاب درس و کنکور پایگاه داده انتشارات آتی نگر و برای الگوریتم از کتاب درس و کنکور طراحی الگوریتم انتشارات آتی نگر استفاده کنید که حاوی شرح درس، نکات|، تست های مولف و تستهای کنکورهای دوره قبل می باشند برای قبولی در آزمون خیلی بهتون کمک می کند، شماره تماس انتشارات آتی نگر: 021-666565336 
موفق باشید

----------


## IKHATAMI

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من در دانشگاه پیام نور تهران مرکز در حال تحصیل می باشم، خوشبختانه کارشناسی ارشد پیام نور با کارشناسی پیام نور متفاوت است و چون فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر را پیام نور تهران مرکز و ری دارند و استاد های آنها هم اکثر مشترک است ادامه تحصیل در این مقطع در پیام نور مشکل نمی باشد، سوالات امتحانات ما تشریحی بود و خود استاد هم صحیح می کرد 6 نمره هم نمره تحقیق است. برای قبولی در آزمون ورودی می توانید از کتابهایی که تالیف شده کمک بگیرید حتی نیاز نیست منابع را کامل بخونید برای مثال درس الگوریتم درس سنگینی است و سوالاتی که برای آزمون طرح می شود خیلی سطحی است برای مطالعه پایگاه می توانید از کتاب درس و کنکور پایگاه داده انتشارات آتی نگر و برای الگوریتم از کتاب درس و کنکور طراحی الگوریتم انتشارات آتی نگر استفاده کنید که حاوی شرح درس، نکات|، تست های مولف و تستهای کنکورهای دوره قبل می باشند برای قبولی در آزمون خیلی بهتون کمک می کند، شماره تماس انتشارات آتی نگر: 021-666565336 
> موفق باشید


با تشکر از شما اگر امکان دارد و جزوات و تمرینهایی در این زمینه دارید برایم ارسال نمایید بسیار بر بنده منت می گذارید چون خواندن مطالب فوق آنهم بدون استاد و یا راهنما خیلی مشکل است مخصوصا اینکه در این رشته چندان دانشجویی هم نداریم و کمک مستقیم عملا غیرممکن است. اگر جزواتی دارید برایم ارسال نمایید تا از آنها کپی بگیرم و به شما عودت نمایم با تشکر

----------


## afsaneh.ak

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من در دانشگاه پیام نور تهران مرکز در حال تحصیل می باشم، خوشبختانه کارشناسی ارشد پیام نور با کارشناسی پیام نور متفاوت است و چون فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر را پیام نور تهران مرکز و ری دارند و استاد های آنها هم اکثر مشترک است ادامه تحصیل در این مقطع در پیام نور مشکل نمی باشد، سوالات امتحانات ما تشریحی بود و خود استاد هم صحیح می کرد 6 نمره هم نمره تحقیق است. برای قبولی در آزمون ورودی می توانید از کتابهایی که تالیف شده کمک بگیرید حتی نیاز نیست منابع را کامل بخونید برای مثال درس الگوریتم درس سنگینی است و سوالاتی که برای آزمون طرح می شود خیلی سطحی است برای مطالعه پایگاه می توانید از کتاب درس و کنکور پایگاه داده انتشارات آتی نگر و برای الگوریتم از کتاب درس و کنکور طراحی الگوریتم انتشارات آتی نگر استفاده کنید که حاوی شرح درس، نکات|، تست های مولف و تستهای کنکورهای دوره قبل می باشند برای قبولی در آزمون خیلی بهتون کمک می کند، شماره تماس انتشارات آتی نگر: 021-666565336 
> موفق باشید


-----------------
با تشکر از شما....
می خواستم بدونم الان که دانشگاه پیام نور ارشد رو ظرفیتی و بر اساس بالاترین نمره میگیره، حدودا هر سال چند نفر قبول میشن؟
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید.
مثلا سال 88 یا 89 رشته کامپیوتر چند نفر گرفته؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## f14f21

> *پاسخ تستهاي درس الگوريتم پيشرفته فراگير ارشد (سالهاي 86-87-88) تقديم شما:*


خدا پدر و مادرت رو بیامرزه 
امیدوارم موفق باشی تو زندگیت

----------


## aminzayer

در سال 89 با تکمیل ظرفیت در واحد شهر ری در رشته کامپیوتر *60 نفر* و در واحد تهران *35 نفر*

برای اطلاعات بیشتر در این زمینه می تونید به سایت تخصصی ارشد فراگیر که توسط فوق لیسانس های فراگیر پیام نور اداره میشه برید و پاسخ سوالاتتون را بگیرید

*لینک زیر :*

*همیشه آنلاین کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر پیام نور - دانلود رایگان منابع و سوالات کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر*

----------


## IKHATAMI

با تشکر از همگی 
اگر لطف کنید کلید سوالات را هم در سایت قرار دهید ممنون میشوم من کلید سوالات 89 را پیدا کردم و لی بقیه موجود نیست (مهندسی کامپیوتر)
با تشکر

----------


## IKHATAMI

لطفا اگر کسی کلید سوالات کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر سالهای قبل را دارد بگذارد تا بقیه هم استفاده کنند ضمنا اگر جزواتی به غیر از کتابهای فوق وجود دارد برایم ارسال نمایید با تشکر

----------


## khoram22

سئوالات سال 90 را كسي نداره؟

----------


## IKHATAMI

اینهم سوالات کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر پیام نور کامپیوتر 90
p_fa90.part3.rar
p_fa90.part2.rar
p_fa90.part1.rar

موفق باشید
 :بوس:

----------


## IKHATAMI

سلام
هنوز کلیدهای قطعی نیامده است ولی کلید احتمالی را از این آدرس می توانید ببینید:

http://www.hamisheonline.com/content...#akocomment746

----------


## رهارهایی

سلام 
متاسفانه part2 و part3 باز نمیشه 
راهنمایی میکنین - ممنون

----------


## nrgs.shahbazi

سلام دوستان من جزوات ارشد فراگیر کامپیوتر میخوام رایگانشو اگه دارین بزارین

----------


## ekhorasan

نمونه سوالات ارشد فراگیر - چند سال اخیر

دانلود

----------


## aminzayer

پاسخ های احتمالی سال 90 سوالات کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر پیام نور رشته کامپیوتر نرم افزار

لینک پاسخ های احتمالی که توسط کاربرای سایت همیشه آنلاین حل شده : http://www.hamisheonline.com/456/%D9...%D9%84-90.html

تشکر یادتون نره :قلب:

----------


## Caesar

ممنون از معرفتتون
 :تشویق:

----------


## Caesar

راستی کسی لینک دانلود مستقیم این کتب رو داره
An Introduction to Database Systems  By J.Date
ممنون میشم کمک کنید :لبخند:

----------


## aminzayer

> راستی کسی لینک دانلود مستقیم این کتب رو داره
> An Introduction to Database Systems  By J.Date
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید


لینک دانلود مستقیم این منبع از سرویس دانلود همیشه آنلاین

http://www.hamisheonline.ir/dl/Date.part1.rar

http://www.hamisheonline.ir/dl/Date.part2.rar

http://www.hamisheonline.ir/dl/Date.part3.rar

http://www.hamisheonline.ir/dl/Date.part4.rar

http://www.hamisheonline.ir/dl/Date.part5.rar

http://www.hamisheonline.ir/dl/Date.part6.rar

 تشکر یادتون نره  البته با کلیک بروی دکمه تشکر  :خجالت:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## shocraneh

سلام پاسخ آزمون 89

----------


## tirbar67

کسی هنوز سوالات امسال  رو نگرفته برای  سال 90 دی  ماه؟؟

----------


## shentia

خیلی ممنون از سوالایی که ارسال کردین
 :تشویق:  :بوس:

----------


## shentia

> کسی هنوز سوالات امسال  رو نگرفته برای  سال 90 دی  ماه؟؟


سلام  ekhorasan  اردیبهشت 90 رو ارسال کرده ندیدی؟؟؟؟؟
 :گیج:   :متفکر:

----------


## akram23

دم همتون گرم ایشالله دکترا جبران کنیم :بامزه:

----------


## daivid_ d31r1

سلام دوستان
من به جزوات فراگیر ارشد کامپیوتر نیاز شدید دارم(سیستم نرم افزار پایگاه پیشرفته)
ممنون میشم دوستان اگه هست بذارن واسه دانلود

----------


## it_solver

سلام دوستان گلم من جزوه ی مهندسی نرم افزار پیشرفته و پایگاه داده پیشرفته و سیستم عامل پیشرفته رو میخوام برای ارشد کامپیوتر نرم افزار فراگیر کسی جزوه داره؟
خیلی خیلی نیاز دارم اگر کسی بتونه برام بذاره خیلی خیلی سپاسگذار میشم.وقت زیادی نمونده تا کنکورش.

----------


## ala1394

دانلود سوالات کارشناسی ارشد فراگیر پیام نورسال 93

----------


## rahim_moradi

خیلی ممنون از دوستان
ولی سوالات قدیمی هستش من یه سایت پیدا کردم بعضی از سوالات این رشته رو رایگان گذاشته *نمونه سوالات پیام نور*

----------


## rahim_moradi

دوست عزیزی که جزوه مهندسی نرم افزار پیشرفته میخواستن از همون سایت به مدیرش پیام بده برات ارسال میکنه

----------


## FRANKI

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من در دانشگاه پیام نور تهران مرکز در حال تحصیل می باشم، خوشبختانه کارشناسی ارشد پیام نور با کارشناسی پیام نور متفاوت است و چون فقط مهندسی کامپیوتر را پیام نور تهران مرکز و ری دارند و استاد های آنها هم اکثر مشترک است ادامه تحصیل در این مقطع در پیام نور مشکل نمی باشد، سوالات امتحانات ما تشریحی بود و خود استاد هم صحیح می کرد 6 نمره هم نمره تحقیق است. برای قبولی در آزمون ورودی می توانید از کتابهایی که تالیف شده کمک بگیرید حتی نیاز نیست منابع را کامل بخونید برای مثال درس الگوریتم درس سنگینی است و سوالاتی که برای آزمون طرح می شود خیلی سطحی است برای مطالعه پایگاه می توانید از کتاب درس و کنکور پایگاه داده انتشارات آتی نگر و برای الگوریتم از کتاب درس و کنکور طراحی الگوریتم انتشارات آتی نگر استفاده کنید که حاوی شرح درس، نکات|، تست های مولف و تستهای کنکورهای دوره قبل می باشند برای قبولی در آزمون خیلی بهتون کمک می کند، شماره تماس انتشارات آتی نگر: 021-666565336 
> موفق باشید


با سلام 
و با تشکر از راهنمایی تون  لطفا  برای  سیستم عامل هم یک کتاب مناسب معرفی کنید  
با تشکر

----------

